# how many bjj gi's do you own?



## OldManJim (Feb 8, 2016)

And with the exception of multiple classes a week and needing a fresh go, why do you own the number you have? And what is your favorite?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 8, 2016)

I think I have four gis at the moment. Three of them are the cheapest I could find but my newest is a nice custom gi that my teacher bought for me (and the other instructors at our gym) for Christmas.

I train 4-5 days per week, so it's good to have spare gis when I don't have a chance to do laundry right away.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2016)

None. I just gave away a couple used ones that were in really good shape. I don't go to a BJJ place at the moment so when I roll I wear karate gi pants and a t-shirt.

Probably going to start up again later in the year and will get a nice fresh new one.


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 8, 2016)

Well Mrs Jim is probably gonna make me wear the one my coach just ordered until Christmas because of one too many hobbies(anyone want to buy the guitar lol) so I thought I would get some fodder lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2016)

I have too many.  Way too many.  I have been trying to give away the ones I hardly use anymore over time to get down to that nice number of around four or five.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 8, 2016)

I have one currently. I did have two but sold one when I left my old school. It had the school's logo on it and was a little small for me anyways. I'm probably going to pick up a second one again in a month or so here. I should be with this gym for the next few years so was thinking of getting one of their gis. I always throw it into the wash as soon as I get home so it's never really a cleanliness issue. I'll admit that I am a pretty heavy sweater... So I couldn't imagine just waiting until laundry day to wash mine. All kinds of funk would be coming from it and it may just grow into something sentient.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 9, 2016)

Two. They are both the same and are for training. No favorite.


----------



## DarkConflict (Jun 28, 2016)

Four.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 7, 2016)

8. I teach multiple classes daily so I need 2-3 clean ones per day unless just kids classes. Storm gi's in many weights. Prefer Roots gi's but have to wear schools gi.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 7, 2016)

One.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 7, 2016)

Three. One is actually an old Judo gi.

My original gi is falling apart though, so I need to buy another one. Anyone up for recommending one? 

It has to be white without any thing on the back.


----------



## swivel63 (Oct 9, 2016)

three.  two fujis and an xguard.


----------



## Old Judoka (Jun 30, 2017)

OldManJim said:


> And with the exception of multiple classes a week and needing a fresh go, why do you own the number you have? And what is your favorite?



I have two standard white Fuji Judo Gi's (yes, Wizard sleeves) kind of heavy but they will hold up in either Judo or BJJ forever. BTW, $50 bucks on amazon.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 30, 2017)

drop bear said:


> One.


I know I am talking to you from history and but how do / did you get along with one only? thank you


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 30, 2017)

Too many, though I just sold a few on Ebay.  I had some from when I was training at Gracie Barra, and they make you buy their gi's.  I had some which are cheaper that I bought when I first started and didn't want to spend too much not being sure I would stick with it.  And now that I am sure I am sticking with it and am no longer with GB I am in the process of getting some summer weight Gi's that will work better where I live (South Texas).  I tried a couple that ended up not fitting me well through the seat and legs, so it has been a bit of trial and error in that regards.  

At the end of the day, my plan is to have three summer weight Gi's that I can rotate through in a given week.  That should be fine.


----------



## NCRonin (Jun 30, 2017)

As a blue belt with 5-6 years of training I've figured out that one Gi so best of you have 1 or more days in between classes (that way you can buy a nicer Gi and hang dry it) but if your days are back to back you need at least two. 

At the moment I have 1 (a Fuji) that is honestly the best bang for the buck I've ever owned. 

One thing that really helps with keeping them clean is wearing under armor (rash guards) both on your legs and torso. Yes they really heat you up but that just makes it easier when rolling without them. And keeping most of you sweat off the Gi will extend its life  exponentiall, particularly if it's white.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 30, 2017)

Old Judoka said:


> I have two standard white Fuji Judo Gi's (yes, Wizard sleeves) kind of heavy but they will hold up in either Judo or BJJ forever. BTW, $50 bucks on amazon.



I have two of those as well.  They are a great value, but man do they fill up with sweat, and the sleeves stretch quite a bit when rolling.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

1 because it cost £85 and im not made of money


----------



## drop bear (Jun 30, 2017)

Jenna said:


> I know I am talking to you from history and but how do / did you get along with one only? thank you



I dont wear it that often. twice a week is gi.

I do own a bit of licra though.

(Wait. if I did kempo that would be full time training in a gi. Mabye I should get a spare.)


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 3, 2017)

I just got a Fuji Elemental the other day, and so far I am really liking this Gi.  It's super lightweight, close to their Suparaito (except for not having ripstop pants), which is fine by me.  Being in South Texas, the weight is important due to the heat.  The pants are loose, which some won't like due to making it easier to get grips, but honestly I am more concerned about being able to move than I am that.  Way too many Gi's are too tight across the seat and thighs. 

In addition, the design is totally classic and understated, so I don't look like a NASCAR ad, which I like as well.  I hope this move towards less is more in terms of branding in BJJ Gi's is a trend. 

FUJI Elemental BJJ Gi Blue #5562


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 3, 2017)

I have 6.  A Fuji, a 93 brand Grey Goose, a Storm something or other,  2 Tatami Estilo, and a Padilla and Sons Mako.  I like them all except for the Storm which has an odd cut to it.

Don't need 6.  I train BJJ maybe once a week, but they're not expensive for me and I like fresh and new over old and smelly.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 4, 2017)

I have 10 but really only cycle about 5, and I train multiple classes 6 days a week.


----------

